# Different springtails?



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

How many different varieties of springtails do we have in the hobby and do we have a vendor that sells the specific varieties? (other than tropical and temperate)

-Byron


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

So I am really just looking for a few vendors that sell different varieties of springtails?

I want to have several different cultures going at once. 


-B


----------



## reptileman79 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your best bet is to take a look at the site Sponsors. Their are afew that sell varities of springtails. I personally have bought from NE Herp but there are others that sell them to.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I personally have 3 types of springtail and 3 types of isopods.

Pink, white, and blue springs. Dwarf grey, and two small tropical types. One white and one with a blk stripe. 

The blue springs aren't doing much and I need to try some more ecperimenting with setting them up. I got them from a plant importer. Very active medium sized spring. The other two produce like crazy!!

My grey isos are crazy how fast the reproduce. The other two I'm still yrying to figure out how to set them up right as well. 

I will have my ad up next Monday for my bugs. Good luck... I'd like to know how many types you end up with.


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

There are pink springs as well, which are pretty big, but they don't breed nearly as fast as temporate or tropical springtails. Also, there are black springtails as well. 

Feeling Froggy - You'll have to post a pic of the blue springtails. They sound neat! Also, try feeding your springs bakers yeast. Once I switched over completely I didn't have any problems with mites and reproduction skyrocketed.  I have to give credit to Ed for that little tip.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

I ran through the vendor list and the only thing I can find is temperate and tropical springtails. 

I have got a trio of Blue jeans and a pair of bastis coming sometime in the next month. I want to make sure I have several cultures of each type of spring producing by the time the frogs arrive. 


I was also giving thought to start some isopod cultures just in case. 


-B


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The pinks take a while to get going, but once you have a nice start, they reproduce very nicely. Perhaps you just need to up your culture size to a plastic shoebox size. Mine do great in those cultured on charcoal and fed active yeast. Also, it should be noted that the Pinks seem to establish better than most inside your viv. When I seed several different types, two months later the pinks have a definite foothold over the other types. This has made the pinks my favorite choice. If I could only culture one type (God forbid!) it would be the Pinks.
A note on the blues. I was given a start of blues in a microfauna trade a couple of months ago. The original grower uses a VERY wet media. Looks like basically potting soil. He keeps pools of water at the bottom so we are talking TOTALLY SATURATED. While I intend to experiment with different medias, I certainly won't deny that they thrive in the very wet conditions.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Armson said:


> I ran through the vendor list and the only thing I can find is temperate and tropical springtails.
> 
> I have got a trio of Blue jeans and a pair of bastis coming sometime in the next month. I want to make sure I have several cultures of each type of spring producing by the time the frogs arrive.
> 
> ...


Try Jeremy Huff for a nice variety. He is on the board. You should definitely do some isopods. If you only do one, try the dwarf white. Sorry, I'm on break or I'd help. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Sooo... 

Does anyone know where i can get pink springtails ?


-B


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Get some temperates and try me in a month or two.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Doug, 

I am all over your posts like springs on white rice. I have already read through your culturing thread and your clay soil recipe. You are making this hobby better with every one of your posts. 

The real problem I am having is locating starter cultures. ( oh and I didn't have enough posts to put this thread in the wanted section)


-B


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> The pinks take a while to get going, but once you have a nice start, they reproduce very nicely. Perhaps you just need to up your culture size to a plastic shoebox size. Mine do great in those cultured on charcoal and fed active yeast. Also, it should be noted that the Pinks seem to establish better than most inside your viv. When I seed several different types, two months later the pinks have a definite foothold over the other types. This has made the pinks my favorite choice. If I could only culture one type (God forbid!) it would be the Pinks.
> A note on the blues. I was given a start of blues in a microfauna trade a couple of months ago. The original grower uses a VERY wet media. Looks like basically potting soil. He keeps pools of water at the bottom so we are talking TOTALLY SATURATED. While I intend to experiment with different medias, I certainly won't deny that they thrive in the very wet conditions.


 Oh I do have them in a shoebox and they are breeding well, just not as quickly as the others. Still though, they aren't disappointing in the least and they do indeed do well in my vivs.  Definitely let me know when you have some of those blue springs available! 

Armson - You might want to ask a guy named Doug AKA: "Pumilio" AKA: "The Spring King" about buying some springtails. He says he's taking a break from selling, but selling springs is like joining the mob. You can't just quit. lol Just don't tell him I told you.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Fusion, look at page one... Oops!! LOL

I agree that the pinks are by far the most prolific and behind them would be the whites. For isos the greys do best for me. Maybe its the local climate. Dwarf whites are a close second. 

I'll somehow try a wetter substrate for the blues. Im also keeping them on a porting soil mix. Very sandy and nutrient rich. In fact I was in one of the cultures today to check for progress and there were plants growing in the culture lol. 

Armons... Sending you a pm.


----------

